# Bluray image probs



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Recently purchased Super 8 BD at my local Wal-Mart. While watching I noticed blue streaking lines in several scenes. I don't think they were supposed to be their. Also had a problem similar to this with Saving Private Ryan. Though with SPR the image problems were of a different color. Anyone else had these issues. Was wondering if when they scan the security strip if it's not messing up my movies. I've only had these issues with Bluray purchased a Wal-Mart.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you don't have the problem with other discs then I would just return it and get another. If you still have the problem then check to see that you have the most updated firmware for your player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can say for sure that the scanners and security measures wont effect the playback of the disc. Are you certain you have the latest firmware installed on your player?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I can say for sure that the scanners and security measures wont effect the playback of the disc. Are you certain you have the latest firmware installed on your player?


I use the PS3 as my player and regularly check for updates. I would think if it was the player and not the disk it would happen more often. Only other time it has happened was with Saving Private Ryan and with that BD it looked the same only with a gray color instead of the blue. I'm going to swap it out today and see if that fixes the problem. I read the Super 8 review and had seen it received a good review for video quality. Stumped?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Really??


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Really??


Not stumped on the video quality review just stumped with my copy.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Like I said just return it and get a new one and go from there. Eliminate the original copy as defective and you narrow your problems.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just slapped in the new movie and no video issues at all. That was strange.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Jbrax - I have same prob with same movie, I thought it was some sort of effect on purpose...when they are on platform filming I noticed it - weird


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, it seems to be meant to be in there. After further research this is not all that uncommon with Spielberg movies. What you are seeing is called lens flares so it is not your player, tv, or disc. I enjoyed the movie but personally not a big fan of parts of the PQ.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes it is the famous JJ Abrams lens flair, it is really obvious at the start of the train scene. If you really want to see some extreme use of it check out the newest Star Trek movie where Abrams goes way overboard with it.
Despite the flaring lenses I loved both movies and think he is a great director.


----------

